# Looking to buy traps



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

I live in central oklahoma. I have one huge cage trap. Impossible to trap a coyote in one. I want to buy some foot traps. I'm definitely a newbie to trapping.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.flemingtraps.com/coyote-trapping-kit-deluxe.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats a nice starter kit.


----------



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link 220 swift. What's all the little jars?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

s_friz said:


> Thanks for the link 220 swift. What's all the little jars?


 It tells you whats in each of them, lures.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I use www.fntpost.com fast and friendly... don't forget trap tags. Larry Finch is a great guy to deal with @ www.TRAPTAGS.com good luck.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought my trap tags from Larry, they work great and they are sure cheap enough. I have a tendency to pop rivot or at least epoxy my tags to my cage traps. I spray painted the tags to match the traps.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Also, check your State's trapping regulations and follow them to the letter. Trapping is one of the most scrutinized outdoor sports by the anti's. They (antis) are always on the look out for any kind of trapping violation and exploit it to the point of ridiculous.

Below are a couple of links to some trapper education material. Good reading and good basic info.

http://www.sullivansline.com/tline/education/mi_trapper_education_manual_82307_206561_7.pdf​​http://www.mntrappers.org/_fileCabinet/trapper_manual.pdf​


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

S_friz I am in central OK also. If you want to buy locally, RT 66 Pawn in Chandler has a few. Davenports archery in Prauge has quite a bit. Okie cable and supply are good also. I order alot from F&T post and They are great to deal with. There is a fur auction march 1 in Okema, there will be a couple of dealers there and you are welcome o pick up the traps and play with them/ compare them to others before you buy. They were at the Feb1 auction and had some good prices. I sold a cat for $160 and only spent $140 on more traps!

Steve


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't ask too many questions about "What's in trapper's little jars?" If a reliable source says it's good lure...just use it. Reminds me of Scrapple, just eat it, don't read the ingredients.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What kind of traps are you looking for? "Cage traps"? I know a guy... if your looking for cage traps you have to buy them way before the season starts! There should be a lot for sale after the season, new trappers who didn't catch anything..lol.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm just starting out too and bought some Duke #3's. Cheap, but good to start with. Once I get out there and hopefully sell some fur I'll maybe try some MB 550's and mod up my Duke's. I have them all filed and night latched, just waiting for the weather to warm up and get them dyed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your sure are getting a early start...


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, I'm eager! I did some fall cleaning and came across all of my old long spring gopher traps from when I was a kid, and a bunch of other random traps from, I don't even know where. Long story short it sure lit a fire under my rear!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Beta said:


> Yeah, I'm eager! I did some fall cleaning and came across all of my old long spring gopher traps from when I was a kid, and a bunch of other random traps from, I don't even know where. Long story short it sure lit a fire under my rear!!


Trapping will do th that you... it's never to early to start getting ready. Trapping season sneaks up on you quick.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Trapping will do th that you... it's never to early to start getting ready. Trapping season sneaks up on you quick.


Yeah, summer goes by too fast as it is. Make hay when the sun shines!


----------

